# Toronto Haunter Halloween 2010



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys! First post. Here's a video of last year's event. I've been doing it (mostly annually) for almost 20 years now.

Cheers!

Halloween 2010 on Vimeo


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That was excellent!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very nice!!! The mother/bride room is really freaky! I was not sure if the mother/bride was an actor or not... The rocking movements are so natural and I thought "spooky prop!"... then she tilted her head!

I just wasn't sure until I watched the rest of the vid and saw her walking around. Awesome stuff!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice vid Brad...good to have you with us.......


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job!! The plain white masks are really creepy.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

cReEpY masks!!! LOVED IT!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

the plain white masks are creepy!
Good job!


----------

